# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Please welcome Lunaire to the Staff Team

## Total Eclipse

Hello, everyone!  ::teddy::  

I just wanted to give an exciting announcement that    
@Lunaire
, will be joining the Staff Team, as an Administrator. 

Lunaire is someone I know very, very well, and see everyday in person (Lunaire keeps me sane most of the time and helps me with a few of my health issues  ::):  ---  They are a kind, patient, loving, caring, and empathetic person). I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone, but I want to just give a moment to explain to everyone how much Lunaire has helped me, and how much they amaze me, and how grateful I am to have them in my life.

Lunaire originally joined the site to be supportive of me, and my anxiety issues, however as I'm sure you can gather from Lunaire posts, they deal with anxiety issues and working through those. They are also very private person (so I'll let them give a bit of a background  ::):  ).

Lunaire will be assisting with tech and community issues (along side myself,    
@Otherside
 ,    
@Koalafan
 , and    
@Ironman
 ). 

Please welcome    
@Lunaire
 and feel free to ask Lunaire anymore questions (I'm sure they'll reply to this thread). 

Also, please direct any and all questions/ concerns to me and I'll be happy to clarify anything.

Have a great day and Blessed Be!  :group hug: 

T.E / Kay

[*Note:* 
@Total Eclipse
 is still sole owner of the site... however, everyone needs help.....]

----------


## 1

Congrats!  :lock:

----------


## Goat

Welcome!!  :first:

----------


## Koalafan

Welcome aboard!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Wishie

:butterfly:  :butterfly:  :butterfly: 

Congrats!

----------


## Skippy

Yay!

----------


## Otherside

Welcome Lunaire  ::): 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

:Welcome:   :banana guy:

----------


## Lunaire

Thanks all!  :sparkles: 


A bit of background about myself --
_
I am very introverted.I have anxiety with almost any social interaction and tend to avoid any that isn't necessary.I have been a part of forums since BBS (Bulletin Board Systems).I'm a huge gamer and my favorite genre is MMORPGs.
_ 
@Total Eclipse
 and I are going to be working together to grow the community so please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any comments or suggestions on how to make this site better! 

 :silly:  :silly:  :silly:

----------


## L

welcome x

----------


## Ironman

Hello and welcome, Lunaire!  ::):

----------


## Wishie

> Thanks all! 
> 
> 
> A bit of background about myself --
> _
> I am very introverted.I have anxiety with almost any social interaction and tend to avoid any that isn't necessary.I have been a part of forums since BBS (Bulletin Board Systems).I'm a huge gamer and my favorite genre is MMORPGs.
> _ 
> @Total Eclipse
>  and I are going to be working together to grow the community so please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any comments or suggestions on how to make this site better!



Thank you for sharing a bit about yourself!  ::):

----------


## unpopularbugs

I love this website and respect all the transparency. 
@Lunaire
 am I right in assuming you like anime? And which is your fav anime series?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Welcome Lunaire  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I love this website and respect all the transparency. 
> @Lunaire
>  am I right in assuming you like anime? And which is your fav anime series?



I do like anime! My favorite series is One Punch Man.

Attachment 4049

----------


## CeCe

I'm glad to see this place is still around!

----------


## Wishie

> I do like anime! My favorite series is One Punch Man.
> 
> Attachment 4049



Nice!  ::D:  Do you draw any anime?

----------


## Lunaire

> Nice!  Do you draw any anime?



I don't draw any, no. Do you?

I'm not very artistic.  :XD:

----------


## Wishie

> I don't draw any, no. Do you?
> 
> I'm not very artistic.



I don't draw either! xD I love to look at anime drawings though  ::):

----------


## Cage

> Thanks all! 
> 
> 
> A bit of background about myself --
> _
> I am very introverted.I have anxiety with almost any social interaction and tend to avoid any that isn't necessary.I have been a part of forums since BBS (Bulletin Board Systems).I'm a huge gamer and my favorite genre is MMORPGs.
> _ 
> @Total Eclipse
>  and I are going to be working together to grow the community so please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any comments or suggestions on how to make this site better!




What MMORPGs do you typically play?  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> What MMORPGs do you typically play?



I've played many - World of Warcraft, The Secret World, Guild Wars 2, and Final Fantasy 14. I've spent the most time in WoW though.

Do you play any MMOs?  ::o:

----------

